
Best Places to Find Investors for Your Startup - mrShiningWizard
https://www.quora.com/What-s-the-best-place-to-find-investors-for-your-product-idea/answer/Vadim-Lidich-1?share=1
======
cjbenedikt
Tried to sign up for Airdyme. Entered my email and it started
"processing"....still does, one hour later....hope your investments are doing
better.

